# unbelievable prick.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went to the grocery story after work tonight, I've been trying to go only once a week on Saturday about an hour before it closes, get what i need for the week. its pretty slow then and i figure that way I'm in and out before the rush of last minute shoppers. tonight I'm in the produce section and and this guy comes in with his 2 kids and a lady (I'm guessing his wife), i saw them all unload out of an SUV in the parking lot and it was on my mind right away.. WHY ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY TO THE STORE? almost as soon as they entered the store his kids start running around, he's only paying attention to her, not the kids.. under normal circumstances this would annoy me to the point of me saying something. then one of the kids knocks into the table and a couple onions fall. he yells at the kid and i yelled at him "hey, control your damn kids, they shouldn't even be in here with the state in lock down" he said "mind your own F*$#ing business" and of course that didn't sit too well with me, so i yell "you want your kids to get the virus and die a$$hole?, were locked down for a reason". I knew there was a city police officer around because I nodded at him when I entered the store and just about then he showed up, he told me i could go now, so i moved on. as i was pushing my cart around the corner I saw the officer pointing at the door, talking to him. not sure what happened, i was in the store for 15-20 more minutes and never saw them again. I figured he would be waiting for me in the parking lot, but he wasn't.

idiots like this are the reason this thing is going to get out of control IMO.. OK i feel better now


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I bet your Glock was ready....Can't fix stupid. Kids probably coughed on the fresh produce too.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Guy is an idiot and clearly doesn't deserve to be a father.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> i went to the grocery story after work tonight, I've been trying to go only once a week on Saturday about an hour before it closes, get what i need for the week. its pretty slow then and i figure that way I'm in and out before the rush of last minute shoppers. tonight I'm in the produce section and and this guy comes in with his 2 kids and a lady (I'm guessing his wife), i saw them all unload out of an SUV in the parking lot and it was on my mind right away.. WHY ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY TO THE STORE? almost as soon as they entered the store his kids start running around, he's only paying attention to her, not the kids.. under normal circumstances this would annoy me to the point of me saying something. then one of the kids knocks into the table and a couple onions fall. he yells at the kid and i yelled at him "hey, control your damn kids, they shouldn't even be in here with the state in lock down" he said "mind your own F*$#ing business" and of course that didn't sit too well with me, so i yell "you want your kids to get the virus and die a$$hole?, were locked down for a reason". I knew there was a city police officer around because I nodded at him when I entered the store and just about then he showed up, he told me i could go now, so i moved on. as i was pushing my cart around the corner I saw the officer pointing at the door, talking to him. not sure what happened, i was in the store for 15-20 more minutes and never saw them again. I figured he would be waiting for me in the parking lot, but he wasn't.
> 
> idiots like this are the reason this thing is going to get out of control IMO.. OK i feel better now


he sure is setting a good example for his kids. right? to many people taking the lock down for granted. let a family member die and they are the 1st ones to put the blame on the government for not doing enough. duh!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Not all people are ..... as bright as others


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not all people are ..... as bright as others


...and there are some that should not ever be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I been going to the store. My better sense tells me to just order online and have it delivered. But i’ve been going to the store my whole life. Bad habits


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Was at Home Depot the other day and this idiot was going thru the store sneezing without trying to cover it. I thought what a &#[email protected]*. I just watched a Myth Buster show where they covered sneezes. According to their test the droplets from a sneeze travel up to 17 feet. Now if you figure a 20 degree cone that fool contaminated huge areas of the aisles and the items in them with every sneeze. I just hope it was allergies. A lot of people just don't seem to care.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Those are the kind of people you gotta be wary of when it gets really bad is the worst part. As soon as this thing started I said it’s not just the virus we will be worried about, it will be other people eventually.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wait until the martial law and looting starts. The virus is going to be the least of our concerns.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

The sad thing is that we are not even close to the worst of it. The way this thing is climbing we will be totally shut down soon. Our economy is going to take the worse hit ever. I'm just hoping to make it through this crap. I'm in the process of buying a house and now with this crap I'm so uncertain about moving forward. I have a great job and just hope I can stay working through most of it. Times are going to get really tough soon. Everyone needs to be ready and not just ready to wipe our butts.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

matticito said:


> Friend went to giant eagle she said some dumb guy was coughing all over with no intent to try and cover.


I was at a giant eagle too


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I've seen some crazy stuff myself, EZ. Went to a drive through yesterday to get a carton of smokes (i know, i know not supposed to smoke). I watch the lady walk from the front , coughing in her hand, all the way to the rear drive-thru window. Now she does not wash her hands or use sanitizer, just hands me the carton.
Sanitized my hands, flew home and jumped in the shower after unloading and trashing the carton. Think folks would know better.
There is an upside to people like you and i ran into. The term "survival of the fittest" also takes into account ones intellect. These uncurtious, non-thinking knuckleheads, will be some of the first to go down as they don't have the sense to keep their children home or wash their hands.

The "Great Reset" has begun!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Hopefully the kids learned that not everyone is going to eat their chit samich. Good for you.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Can’t fix stupid.


Actually you can. Even a glock will work for this application.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Actually you can. Even a glock will work for this application.


Yeah but that would wipe out more people than the virus...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Yeah but that would wipe out more people than the virus...


lol sooooooooo true


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Redheads said:


> Good for you saying something, more people need to speak up. With everything that is going on in our world today, it is our f***ing business.


Interesting thought, I can respect someone speaking up for something they see as wrong. Over the years I've honestly gone in the complete opposite direction. When I'm outside of work I want to interact with the public as little as possible. I purposely where crummy clothes and will run errands with my headphones on in the store to avoid having people talk to me and help filter all the idiotic things a person may come across. 
Most people are well...stupid, and the dumbest ones have the least to lose. Any time I've spoken up it just becomes a negative interaction, I'm surely not going to change any adults mind with a brief interaction. In fact psychologically an adult is not going to be receptive to any input for change if they are on the defensive, which is what they will be when you curse or come at them in an agressive manner. Doing so I'm sure the person calling them out feels better, but I'd rather just go about my business then interact with such people at all.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

no wonder this crap spread so fast, people are pigs, was in the local marks gettin milk and pop , a couple were strollin down the isle coughing and laughing not any attempt to shelter their coughs, i freaked and left my cart and hauled arse . the ground was littered with gloves and wipes typical trash move...........whats next i have to burn my shoes and clothes when i come home?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

This doesn't have anything to do with the virus but once I was in meijer and all the way down a few aisles I hear this guy nagging on his kid. Not doing anything to deter him, just nagging. I finally had the pleasure of meeting up with them in the ceral aisle. The kid was literally punching each row of the cereal boxes and denying them, messing up the rows and knocking some onto the floor. The dad was just like "billy, stop that billy, I'm not gonna tell you again billy. " I didn't say anything cause I hate confrontations but it's the closest I've ever come!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Yeah but that would wipe out more people than the virus...


It would slow down the spread though. Mardi Gras?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> It would slow down the spread though. Mardi Gras?


yes and we could pick and choose which prick left this world.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The guy is a reckless idiot. He could have shopped by himself. No need for 3 more people to add to the potential for spreading the virus. Limit the potential risk people. 

My wife has to work at the hospital daily. I have been told to not work from my company. Therefore my wife has done all other necessary stops for things and I have stayed home. I don’t like that she is doing the running but we are trying to limit the potential risks. Common sense would go a long way if people weren’t so lacking in it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

My 17 and 19 year old boys both work part time at Giant Eagle. The stories of peoples stupidity are unreal. Quite a few altercations with A$$#ole ,self entitled customers. Torn between having them quit but they want to continue to work. Did have them call off the first official day before the shutdown just incase people got stupid. Standing joke is I tell them to call me if they need a "tactical extraction". At least they keep police in the store now.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

bobk said:


> The guy is a reckless idiot. He could have shopped by himself. No need for 3 more people to add to the potential for spreading the virus. Limit the potential risk people.
> 
> My wife has to work at the hospital daily. I have been told to not work from my company. Therefore my wife has done all other necessary stops for things and I have stayed home. I don’t like that she is doing the running but we are trying to limit the potential risks. Common sense would go a long way if people weren’t so lacking in it.


If your wife works at a hospital and she is doing all the shopping that’s adding risk she is more likely to carry the virus Because of where she works. My wife is a nurse and yes that worries me but my point is we could do this all day. Try to cut back on going places try to stay away from people but the fear mongering and name calling is just pretty stupid imo.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, she is more likely to carry it. That’s why I’m staying home. We both certainly don’t want it. This was her decision on how we should do things. Name calling is rather stupid I would agree. Taking your whole family shopping is stupid as well.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Darwin works too slow!
I was at the store last week for necessities and stood behind a large woman with two carts full of Mountain Dew and TP. The clerk refused to ring more than a case of Dew and a pack of TP. Boy did she get mad, I couldn't help self and laughed out loud.
Sometime it works.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

jray said:


> So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


I could give two flips what people do with thier kids BUT when your in public you keep them behaved and under control. I ALWAYS did. If they acted crazy there were consequences. I realize in this day and age everyone is full of self entitlement and that's how they act and expect you to deal with it. So I guess it's our self entitlement to tell them to control thier kids. Remember it's not the kids fault for bad behavior, it's bad parenting.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

jray said:


> So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


its true kids have a better chance of not getting it. but some do get it. I wouldnt want to be the parent who lost a child over my stupidity. I just read where an infant died from the virus. so there not immune to the virus. and it is spreading like wildfire so who knows when or who might end up getting it.

I am 68 and my wife is 64. for the most part we aren't leaving the house except when we just have to. we order food on line and have everything delivered. we do have to go to the drug store but we go through the drive through. I believe its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I was in a grocery store Fri 3 young mothers by themselves another with a 5-8 year old in the cart. The kid in the cart wanted out the mother looked at him said if you want out I will take you to your father and let your sister have your turn. Kid shut up


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There’s no way that I would take one of my kids in a store right now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We are seeing these self centered morons that either don't have a lick of common sense...or just have no respect for anyone else, and most likely...a little of both that are dragging the whole family into the grocery stores like it's just another day...
Maybe we should consider this...we see this level of stupidity ...so does the health and government officials. It's the very reason we have went from the health officials and government leaders going from 'asking' people to stay home to having to 'order' them.
So given the fact that some people are using a trip to the grocery store as a family outing...is it possible that we will face an 'order' of limiting the number of family members into a store...or...maybe no one gets into the store but places their order via phone or Internet and goes in to pick up groceries when they are ready?
Soup/grocery lines if you will... like back in the Depression era.
And remember...all this had to be done simply because some were so ignorant they have to be told to breathe.

Once again, we are our own worst enemy!

With those currently already whining about their Constitutional rights being stepped on, if the above comes to pass, don't think they will be able to take it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

When I saw the title of the thread I thought for sure it was about me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> When I saw the title of the thread I thought for sure it was about me.


Damn.. I did too!  I knew it wasn’t about me, a$$hole wasn’t in the title..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jray said:


> So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


A 19month old baby just died from the virus...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> A 19month old baby just died from the virus...


Very very sad.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jray said:


> So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


hmmm, nobody called you an idiot, nobody said you were uninformed and just because you say "devils advocate" doesnt make it ok for you to say that about me, you dont know me?? but... since you insult me, so i must reciprocate...

reading your response tells me YOU are part of the problem and my shoe has more common sense that you..

oh and jray, I've been in the medical waste industry over 30 years, I'm VERY well informed about the pandemic.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> When I saw the title of the thread I thought for sure it was about me.


Nobody fits the description better than the op.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Nobody fits the description better than the op.


Are you saying you have intimate knowledge of Tom?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you saying you have intimate knowledge of Tom?


Hey now! I have knowledge but it’s not intimate.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Nobody fits the description better than the op.



...and....we're off to the races !!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> Interesting thought, I can respect someone speaking up for something they see as wrong. Over the years I've honestly gone in the complete opposite direction. When I'm outside of work I want to interact with the public as little as possible. I purposely where crummy clothes and will run errands with my headphones on in the store to avoid having people talk to me and help filter all the idiotic things a person may come across.
> Most people are well...stupid, and the dumbest ones have the least to lose. Any time I've spoken up it just becomes a negative interaction, I'm surely not going to change any adults mind with a brief interaction. In fact psychologically an adult is not going to be receptive to any input for change if they are on the defensive, which is what they will be when you curse or come at them in an agressive manner. Doing so I'm sure the person calling them out feels better, but I'd rather just go about my business then interact with such people at all.


I understand your point and respect that.
Myself, I'll never bury my head in the sand and let people do whatever they feel is right without voicing my opinion if its out of line even if they are truly trailer trash with nothing to lose. 
I don't look for trouble,but i wont turn my head to it either.

Stay safe


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

My biggest thing is when i go to the store even before this virus started the worker behind the counter grabs the top of my drink and waves it in front of the scanner now I have to go out in my truck and wipe down the bottle before I drink it!! I mean the scanner works if I hold it let me do it but they take all that money rub their noses or sneezes in their hands I don’t like that one but drives me totally nuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

$diesel$ said:


> I've seen some crazy stuff myself, EZ. Went to a drive through yesterday to get a carton of smokes (i know, i know not supposed to smoke). I watch the lady walk from the front , coughing in her hand, all the way to the rear drive-thru window. Now she does not wash her hands or use sanitizer, just hands me the carton.
> Sanitized my hands, flew home and jumped in the shower after unloading and trashing the carton. Think folks would know better.
> There is an upside to people like you and i ran into. The term "survival of the fittest" also takes into account ones intellect. These uncurtious, non-thinking knuckleheads, will be some of the first to go down as they don't have the sense to keep their children home or wash their hands.
> 
> The "Great Reset" has begun!


Is this a pot meet kettle example of irony? lol 
You risked everyone in your house hold just for an expensive habit? 
I just found it kind of funny. No disrespect intended.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

hailtothethief said:


> I been going to the store. My better sense tells me to just order online and have it delivered. But i’ve been going to the store my whole life. Bad habits


sure wish I was able to find a reliable on-line source for ordering even p/u if not delivery. Wallmart, Kroger is a farce. No paper products sold on-line and out of all sanitizing wipes, disinfectant products in general. So what do I do but once a week take a chance running into EZBite's friend or his son Darryl or his other son Darryl And the beat goes on.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

No argueme


ezbite said:


> hmmm, nobody called you an idiot, nobody said you were uninformed and just because you say "devils advocate" doesnt make it ok for you to say that about me, you dont know me?? but... since you insult me, so i must reciprocate...
> 
> reading your response tells me YOU are part of the problem and my shoe has more common sense that you..
> 
> oh and jray, I've been in the medical waste industry over 30 years, I'm VERY well informed about the pandemic.


cute response, though not really sure how it is I insulted you by questioning your logic. You don’t know me either nor how I compare to a shoe you don’t even know how I’m reacting to this situation. The fact that I say devil’s advocate allows me to add a perspective to a conversation that some may not have seen. I thought you of all people could handle a little keyboard debate without getting all offended as I’ve been on here forever and seen plenty of your threads. People no longer have the ability to disagree civilly and all they care about is the way they see the world. Yes young children can die from the virus, no I will not retract my statement because it is still more likely they die playing ping pong. Yes it’s a tragedy but if we actually wanted to control the death toll we would tell everyone over 60 not to leave their house. And allow the rest of society to go on. I would never support that though because I know how I would feel if I was in that demographic. We have to see the world through more perspectives than our own.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

bobk said:


> Nobody fits the description better than the op.


He can be arrogant. But I like 90% of his posts. lol
Including this one he started


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jray said:


> For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes y*ou uninformed or an idiot yourself.* .


That's his beef.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ezbite said:


> i went to the grocery story after work tonight, I've been trying to go only once a week on Saturday about an hour before it closes, get what i need for the week. its pretty slow then and i figure that way I'm in and out before the rush of last minute shoppers. tonight I'm in the produce section and and this guy comes in with his 2 kids and a lady (I'm guessing his wife), i saw them all unload out of an SUV in the parking lot and it was on my mind right away.. WHY ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY TO THE STORE? almost as soon as they entered the store his kids start running around, he's only paying attention to her, not the kids.. under normal circumstances this would annoy me to the point of me saying something. then one of the kids knocks into the table and a couple onions fall. he yells at the kid and i yelled at him "hey, control your damn kids, they shouldn't even be in here with the state in lock down" he said "mind your own F*$#ing business" and of course that didn't sit too well with me, so i yell "you want your kids to get the virus and die a$$hole?, were locked down for a reason". I knew there was a city police officer around because I nodded at him when I entered the store and just about then he showed up, he told me i could go now, so i moved on. as i was pushing my cart around the corner I saw the officer pointing at the door, talking to him. not sure what happened, i was in the store for 15-20 more minutes and never saw them again. I figured he would be waiting for me in the parking lot, but he wasn't.
> 
> idiots like this are the reason this thing is going to get out of control IMO.. OK i feel better now


Sounds like you were the prick, mind your own business.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> That's his beef.


So I offended Ezbite? Don’t I get a major award or something for that? Lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> Sounds like you were the prick, mind your own business.


^^^
Ignore the 'troll' EZ.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jray said:


> So I offended Ezbite? Don’t I get a major award or something for that? Lol



Why yes it does... it gets you added to my "ignore list" bye bye..


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Hard to follow this thread when every other post gets deleted.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

KPI said:


> My biggest thing is when i go to the store even before this virus started the worker behind the counter grabs the top of my drink and waves it in front of the scanner now I have to go out in my truck and wipe down the bottle before I drink it!! I mean the scanner works if I hold it let me do it but they take all that money rub their noses or sneezes in their hands I don’t like that one but drives me totally nuts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously! Incredibly stupid! I've ran into marks couple times now for just vouple things. I just hold them in my hands and ask kid to shoot em with the hand scanner. Bad enough all the morons with gloves groping everything in site. Idk when cash register kid changed his last either. Haven't seen em clean the belt that moves groceries down either.

Now they dont want us bringing reusable bags! Are they sure they want us even wearing clothes from home? Whats the friggin point already? It's getting stupid what we can and cant do.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> When I saw the title of the thread I thought for sure it was about me.





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Damn.. I did too!  I knew it wasn’t about me, a$$hole wasn’t in the title..


I thought it was about you guys too....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> I thought it was about you guys too....


Post of the day!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

This virus is spreading like wildfire. This isn’t the same world that we lived in a month ago, and it won’t be the same for a long time. Everyone must adapt and make changes to our usual habits. The numbers and science behind it tell us what’s coming, you would be foolish if you don’t adapt ahead of it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

matticito said:


> Seriously! Incredibly stupid! I've ran into marks couple times now for just vouple things. I just hold them in my hands and ask kid to shoot em with the hand scanner. Bad enough all the morons with gloves groping everything in site. Idk when cash register kid changed his last either. Haven't seen em clean the belt that moves groceries down either.
> 
> Now they dont want us bringing reusable bags! Are they sure they want us even wearing clothes from home? Whats the friggin point already? It's getting stupid what we can and cant do.


I don't know what Marc's you shop at, but at the one near me, the cashiers wipe down the belt on an hourly basis. I had to wait while the cashier did. She said "Every hour on the hour."


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jray said:


> So first I’ll say people really don’t control their kids anymore and it is annoying. But, since we are all bored and I know some of you boys love a good argument I’ll play devil’s advocate. For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself. Yes I’m overprotective of my son, I chose not to take him anywhere if I can help it out of an abundance of caution. It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus. The only exception would be if they had cancer or something similar. It’s simply not affecting kids. Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same. Another issue is we simply aren’t on “lockdown” right now. Most businesses are business as usual and nearly every activity could be linked to essential activities if you try hard enough. Last but not least as a father you can call me names make fun of me whatever you want and I’ll just laugh. You put your nose in my business as to how I chose to raise my kid, it will look different when you get it back. That is all gentleman I hope you enjoy a little keyboard jousting it’s too windy to fish anyways.


20% of the hospitalized are between 20-44


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

ezbite said:


> i went to the grocery story after work tonight, I've been trying to go only. he yells at the kid and i yelled at him "hey, control your damn kids, they shouldn't even be in here with the state in lock down" he said "mind your own F*$#ing business" and of course that didn't sit too well with me, so i yell "you want your kids to get the virus and die a$$hole?, were locked down for a reason".


" State of lock down"

Wrong.

Per Governor. " Self Quarantine"

Listen, I get it . But we are not under a Mandatory Lock Down. If we were No One would be going to store.

Period.

Im glad i only log on Ohio Game Fishing for Entertainment value.

Its now Drama and Politics.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

fastwater said:


> .is it possible that we will face an 'order' of limiting the number of family members into a store...or...maybe no one gets into the store but places their order via phone or Internet and goes in to pick up groceries when they are ready?


 This is exactly what needs to happen. The store clerks and everyone else would be less likely to contract the virus. This order, don't leave home unless you have to is about as useful as the level 1 and 2 winter weather emergencies for a lot of people that just don't get it or just don't care.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> This order, don't leave home unless you have to is about as useful as the level 1 and 2 winter weather emergencies for a lot of people that just don't get it or just don't care.


Exactly!!! I work in fast food and they're telling us dont go to situations that you may come in contact.

They want us to prevent bringing intonthe business. I'm really whatever about what they tell us, 1, because me or my wife still gotta grocery shop once in a while, 2, we are more likely to come across disease carriers in the drive thru line! We arent McDonald's, but we're still doing 300 orders a day.

I used to work a mcdonalds and it was good to get 100 cars thru an hour for breakfast or lunch. Seen it bunch of times in just 1 year. Now where im at 35 cars an hour is a big deal. It's like nobody knows our menu though little changes in 25 years


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't know what Marc's you shop at, but at the one near me, the cashiers wipe down the belt on an hourly basis. I had to wait while the cashier did. She said "Every hour on the hour."


Southland. Must come between the hour. I seen meijer and other places doing it. I cant see these teens telling grumpy old people to wait while they wash the belt. They can barely ring the groceries or bag em worth a damn. Plus Marc's makes just about anybody a cashier manager. So I'm sure they enforce it well. I know, one of our workers left to be one. I was so glad! Made getting rid of her much easier.


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

jray said:


> 1) *For you to insinuate that someone is an idiot for simply taking children to the store pretty much makes you uninformed or an idiot yourself*.
> 2) *It is however more likely for a child to die in a ping pong accident than from the virus.*
> 3) *Also for all intents and purposes if this deal is as contagious as we are making it out to be, you would give it to them just the same*. .


1) Jeesh, wanna talk about misinterpreting what our government is trying to achieve. The BIG PICTURE is to focus on limiting the amount of people to possible exposure who will then infect others. It exponentially grows! So, your household needs groceries, what is the responsible thing to do:
A. Grab the whole family and go to the store.
B. Limit my families exposure and send 1 member.
C. I dunno, haven't really been paying attention.
D. My cognitive function has alluded me for some time.

2) Really. Hmmm. Like to see that statement supported by a fact or two.

3) WTF? How did you draw that conclusion?

Just playing "support your argument with some semblance of cogitation".


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Workingman said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with the virus but once I was in meijer and all the way down a few aisles I hear this guy nagging on his kid. Not doing anything to deter him, just nagging. I finally had the pleasure of meeting up with them in the ceral aisle. The kid was literally punching each row of the cereal boxes and denying them, messing up the rows and knocking some onto the floor. The dad was just like "billy, stop that billy, I'm not gonna tell you again billy. " I didn't say anything cause I hate confrontations but it's the closest I've ever come!!!


i remember one time when my kids were little, 30 years ago we were in a store, and theres a woman with a kid probably about 6-9 age range in the check out in back of us, her BETTER half (for lack of a better choice of words) is standing against the wall in front of the check out...this little kid starts YELLING at this woman sayin...BI$^H, buy me that candy bar, Hey BI$^H you hear what im telling you??? this is a little kid now.... it took EVERYTHING i had not to slap that little punk myself...so as we are walkin out past the better half i say to my kids (very loud mind you) that if they every talk to anybody like that little BI$^H boy in the line i would slap them across the face...well the better half must not of liked what i called the kid and started to come out behind us...i just turned around and stared at him, he stopped stared back then went back inside.. 
couldnt believe the kid was actually sayin that in this guy and the woman for that matter were not sayin anything to the kid... just goes to show you how society is anymore and this was 30 years ago


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

KPI said:


> My biggest thing is when i go to the store even before this virus started the worker behind the counter grabs the top of my drink and waves it in front of the scanner now I have to go out in my truck and wipe down the bottle before I drink it!! I mean the scanner works if I hold it let me do it but they take all that money rub their noses or sneezes in their hands I don’t like that one but drives me totally nuts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Self checkout


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> 20% of the hospitalized are between 20-44


Those aren't what he's referring to as children though...20-44 are adults...children ( lets say 12 and under ) actually getting sick and dying are pretty much nil...yes there are cases of it, but in the overall scheme of things it's not an issue...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Those aren't what he's referring to as children though...20-44 are adults...children ( lets say 12 and under ) actually getting sick and dying are pretty much nil...yes there are cases of it, but in the overall scheme of things it's not an issue...


its not an issue unless its your child that gets sick and dies.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

These are probably the same kind of people that won't have their children vaccinated. Pisses me of when I encounter this. Of course 
I'm not a big fan of most people. My motto, for many, many years, is,you stay away from me and I'll try to do the same! I love my pets, at least I know what I'm getting with them. They do talk back though. Unless I know someone, I believe that just about everyone has Cooties. I'm 70,and every one is suspect. Time for a cold one.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Bluewalleye said:


> Is this a pot meet kettle example of irony? lol
> You risked everyone in your house hold just for an expensive habit?
> I just found it kind of funny. No disrespect intended.


None taken, BW.
It's not easy having a bad old habit. I've quit a couple times, but always get re addicted, for lack of a better term.
You are correct, pure irony, but at my age i think i deserve a little bitch'n time, regardless of the irony.
That is also why i use the drivethru, so as not to go inside the store. First time i left my house in over a week.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Effing degenerates at it's best! The need to eradicate these type is a must for our society but.......


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

All you can do is shake your head and go on. It's not worth a confrontation with someone over their stupidity. They are going to be that stupid at everything they do in life.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in marine corps boot camp our senior drill instructor said that 10 percent of the recruits just never got with the program. but i've found that at least 10 percent of all people in life never get with the program.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I can understand being tired of the family cooped up and wanting to get out of the house, but come on. This is just stupidity at its finest.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i just wanna go fishin


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Yakphisher said:


> Effing degenerates at it's best! The need to *eradicate* these type is a must for our society but.......


Just when I think I've heard it all. 

Are you _seriously_ suggesting this family, father mother and *CHILDREN*, and anyone else who doesn't behave in a way YOU deem socially acceptable, should be killed and removed from the population?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Jtom said:


> 1) Jeesh, wanna talk about misinterpreting what our government is trying to achieve. The BIG PICTURE is to focus on limiting the amount of people to possible exposure who will then infect others. It exponentially grows! So, your household needs groceries, what is the responsible thing to do:
> A. Grab the whole family and go to the store.
> B. Limit my families exposure and send 1 member.
> C. I dunno, haven't really been paying attention.
> ...


1) I have been limiting my family’s exposure for as much as a month now I panicked well before the government did. This is however my opinion. 
2) that is a risk statistic that used to be used a lot in hunter education to show how safe activities like hunting are. You have google I’m sure you could find it but I guess you could use an activity like riding a bike if you want more current data an activity in which so far is still more dangerous to children than the virus.
3) so if you contracted a virus from 20 minutes of non physical contact in a public place you really believe the rest of your family won’t get it from you in the same house as you using the same everything? I get it more people more chances is a fair point but some people may be simply looking at the risk and making their own decisions based on what they think. I also said 2 weeks ago we would end up in a bread line style for grocery stores and I still believe that is coming.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Once again you can't make this crap up in the ogf lounge. From the op to all the derogatory comments.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I work retail,it's amazing.I was told we were essential that's why we stay opened.A broken toilet,a leaking water tank,a sump pump,a generator,etc.. we can help.I have seen people bringing in kids,buying paint,fertilizer,yard nomes,bird feed... essential? We do not no what we are exposed to over nonsense.I think the longer it goes on the more testy the people are going to get,be careful,be aware do the essentials,gas,work,food,family,......and carry.....be safe, it will be over soon I hope.
,


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Reasons I got involved in this thread
1) I don’t like people trying to insert themselves in decisions people make about their children because I wouldn’t want them to do it to me so I don’t do it to others.
2) I was a couple gas cans and a fish tank away from a doomsday prepper a few weeks ago but when I researched the statistics it helped with my anxiety. 
3) I don’t like when people call other people idiots and stupid and pricks and everything else especially when they don’t understand them or their thought process.
4) I was bored as are many of you and insane enough to think that we could have a discussion on a discussion board without all the hate and vitriol towards each other. I should have known better


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

All good points jray. Don’t forget though your very first post on this topic informed some that they must be idiots for their differing point of view. Kinda started off with a slam and went downhill from there. I’m not sure what type of calm discussion you expected when you did the very thing that upsets you from others on the board.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

jray said:


> Reasons I got involved in this thread
> 1) I don’t like people trying to insert themselves in decisions people make about their children because I wouldn’t want them to do it to me so I don’t do it to others.


The point is STAY AT HOME! It really is simple no matter their reasonimg and yours. Only the main shopper should go out. Is it that difficult? The dad can stay at home, stay in the car, etc. The kids probably have ipads to be entertained anyways. Just stay away! Maybe daddy is the buyer. Whats wrong? He cant buy tampons? Geez


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

bobk said:


> All good points jray. Don’t forget though your very first post on this topic informed some that they must be idiots for their differing point of view. Kinda started off with a slam and went downhill from there. I’m not sure what type of calm discussion you expected when you did the very thing that upsets you from others on the board.


You are right I have a bad habit when I think I see people being bullied or mistreated of responding in kind. I need to be better than that and perhaps the response would be more favorable.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jray said:


> You are right I have a bad habit when I think I see people being bullied or mistreated of responding in kind. I need to be better than that and perhaps the response would be more favorable.


Face it people don't raise their kids right....they were not raised right either my Guess


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

jray said:


> Reasons I got involved in this thread
> 1) I don’t like people trying to insert themselves in decisions people make about their children because I wouldn’t want them to do it to me so I don’t do it to others.
> 2) I was a couple gas cans and a fish tank away from a doomsday prepper a few weeks ago but when I researched the statistics it helped with my anxiety.
> 3) I don’t like when people call other people idiots and stupid and pricks and everything else especially when they don’t understand them or their thought process.
> 4) I was bored as are many of you and insane enough to think that we could have a discussion on a discussion board without all the hate and vitriol towards each other. I should have known better


Jray ( ?) yet you keep coming back trying to make your case......Let it go , step away from the ledge ……….It's not worth it. I don't think anyone really cares how much you are upset by this...…

Sayin'


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Or is the moral of the thread, you can call people out when you carry?
Drejka?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ronny said:


> Or is the moral of the thread, you can call people out when you carry?
> Drejka?


in reading these posts, it makes me more aware of my surroundings to all the hot heads carrying heat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> in reading these posts, it makes me more aware of my surroundings to all the hot heads carrying heat.


I'll be the third person who kind of gets that vibe from this thread. 
Also interesting how many people want big brother out of their business (which I do too) but have no problem asserting themselves into complete strangers business. I'm not saying OP was wrong or others who speak up sometimes, but it's falling to deaf ears and just putting yourself into a position to lose and gain nothing but making yourself feel better. Why waste your breath or time on such people? Earlier when I referenced such people have nothing to lose, well I do. A negative interaction with a person already acting socially inappropriate is already a red flag; it escalates to yelling, physical, or gets violent I have way more to lose than they do I guarantee it. I'll just go ahead and put my ear buds in and ignore the world while I'm out and about at this point in life.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Face it people...some people are not meant to have children....I don’t mean to sound like a a$$hole, but I would see it daily in our education system and it is so sad for the children....so sad to see the abuse that these children go through....mom spends money on peticure, smokes, hair, clothes, while abused children do not get fed properly....many more issues that I don’t care to discuss....After reading the posts on this thread, I feel most people are decent individuals doing the right things in life....sure we have those so called idiots, but show them compassion as they have become victims of their environment....we are all in this together....try to treat others as you would want to be treated....these are trying times and ripping on one another may make you feel better at the time, it will haunt you later when you realize you made a mistake in doing so.....lets just everyone be kind and try to get along....we all have a dark side...try to keep it hidden!!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

^ You can't make this crap up


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Buster24 said:


> Face it people...some people are not meant to have children....I don’t mean to sound like a a$$hole, but I would see it daily in our education system and it is so sad for the children....so sad to see the abuse that these children go through....mom spends money on peticure, smokes, hair, clothes, while abused children do not get fed properly....many more issues that I don’t care to discuss....After reading the posts on this thread, I feel most people are decent individuals doing the right things in life....sure we have those so called idiots, but show them compassion as they have become victims of their environment....we are all in this together....try to treat others as you would want to be treated....these are trying times and ripping on one another may make you feel better at the time, it will haunt you later when you realize you made a mistake in doing so.....lets just everyone be kind and try to get along....we all have a dark side...try to keep it hidden!!!!


Some people just don't know how to be parents...it's not an easy task...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> its not an issue unless its your child that gets sick and dies.


Well no ****...that's not what I was referring to anyway...lol...I'm just stating whats being reported...this isn't an opinion...
Have people of all ages died from this??..sure!..but the stats are fairly nil for kids...that's all I was saying...had nothing to do with my kid, your kid or anyones kid specifically...and of course it creates an issue when it hits home...


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Buster24 said:


> Face it people...some people are not meant to have children....I don’t mean to sound like a a$$hole, but I would see it daily in our education system and it is so sad for the children....so sad to see the abuse that these children go through....mom spends money on peticure, smokes, hair, clothes, while abused children do not get fed properly....many more issues that I don’t care to discuss....After reading the posts on this thread, I feel most people are decent individuals doing the right things in life....sure we have those so called idiots, but show them compassion as they have become victims of their environment....we are all in this together....try to treat others as you would want to be treated....these are trying times and ripping on one another may make you feel better at the time, it will haunt you later when you realize you made a mistake in doing so.....lets just everyone be kind and try to get along....we all have a dark side...try to keep it hidden!!!!



Is this one sentence?
You work in education?
Dark side?
I act the same way when nobody's watching, as I do when all are watching, with maybe slight adjustments for my surroundings.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ronny said:


> Or is the moral of the thread, you can call people out when you carry?
> Drejka?





Legend killer said:


> in reading these posts, it makes me more aware of my surroundings to all the hot heads carrying heat.


You two know each other ? Seem to be awfully concerned about 2nd Amendment rights....And legal concealed carry....


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I know several lovely lady’s from my area whom have had more than 6 children from more than 3 different men who are my age.

Now their 3 daughters and the others boys are all breeding.

my 70 year old mom works in our little 3,000 person person community at the church and puts together 70 food bags for kids that don’t have enough

And the beat goes on
And the beat goes on


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> You two know each other ? Seem to be awfully concerned about 2nd Amendment rights....Alegal concealed carry....


No. But I'm not real keen on cowards ( maybe yourself included) carrying a concealed weapon and acting like the police. The person with kids was not breaking any law and for someone carrying a weapon to feel empowered to voice their opinion is well...you know.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my thoughts on taking your kids to the store or any where public right now.
1. Just because this virus doesn't seem to be a problem for kids they can still get it and pass it to people that it will be a problem for.
2. Going out in public is like buying a lottery ticket. By taking your kids or going more frequently you increase your chances just like buying more lottery tickets. Only thing is do you really want to win the Coronavirus lottery and maybe lose someone you care about.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread is kinda going south in a hurry. Not trying to poke at anyone specific here but the antagonistic tone of some of the replies keeps getting repeated....


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow... what a thread, can’t wait for this to run it’s course. I see we’re all suffering from cabin fever already.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Wow... what a thread, can’t wait for this to run it’s course. I see we’re all suffering from cabin fever already.


That's an understatement haha. One way of killing time.


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ronny said:


> Is this one sentence?
> You work in education?
> Dark side?
> I act the same way when nobody's watching, as I do when all are watching, with maybe slight adjustments for my surroundings.


Good for you....with some people nothing makes sense...must have hit close to home!!!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

burnsj5 said:


> That's an understatement haha. One way of killing time.


Let’s all draw straws to see who wants to start the commercial fishing for spawning smallmouth bass thread lol


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ezbite gets the award for biggest can of worms opened EVER.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree that this thread has turned into a can of worms, but I don't blame ezbite. He never mentioned his beloved Glock anywhere in this thread.
Snake and Bobk brought it up in a attempt to be funny, it's not.
Then several keyboard warriors who read what they want, got all upset over with a perceived insult but really just want a excuse to climb on a soap box took it up to the next level.
It will be locked soon.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

With this lock down you folks have way to much


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

good one hahahahaah


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> in reading these posts, it makes me more aware of my surroundings to all the hot heads carrying heat.


Always starting crap ain't ya . Very insignificant


----------

